# FUMC (2015-2019)



## Katniss

So who is going for FUMC? The admission process has started. Also the first batch of BDS is being started from this year IA.


----------



## illbill

I am thinking of appying for FUMC what was their closing merit last year? and what's their selection criteria I mean do they have a test or something and what's its weightage towards your overall aggregate?


----------



## aneyk

I also want to apply but 
1- I dont know what fumc stands for
2-is it for girls also??? 
3- if the test is by nuts then oh noooo
4-my aggregate is 77.8%???
So can anybody please guide???
Also is it the same as Fuji foundation????

- - - Updated - - -

Yeah one more thing....Islamic international and riplah is the same thing???


----------



## RobinAV

illbill said:


> I am thinking of appying for FUMC what was their closing merit last year? and what's their selection criteria I mean do they have a test or something and what's its weightage towards your overall aggregate?


Closing merit of the second merit list (there were a total of four lists released) was 80% 
No, they do not have a test. They will consider your MCAT aggregate, and if you have a federal domicile, then you can apply through your score in the test for FMDC as well (which is conducted by NTS)

- - - Updated - - -



aneyk said:


> I also want to apply but
> 1- I dont know what fumc stands for
> 2-is it for girls also???
> 3- if the test is by nuts then oh noooo
> 4-my aggregate is 77.8%???
> So can anybody please guide???
> Also is it the same as Fuji foundation????
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Yeah one more thing....Islamic international and riplah is the same thing???


1.It stands for Foundation University Medical College
2.Yep
And yes, it is in fact the same as Fauji Foundation. I don't know much about Islamic International and Ripha, but I 'think' they're the same.


----------



## Katniss

hey no, the closing merit was 82% (3rd merit list). :/ And around 77-78% for army reserved seats.


----------



## nouman javed

I was told by someone the last merit was 81.5.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aneyk

Okay so someone with 77.8% has no chance..Okhay fine....

- - - Updated - - -

What's with 1st and 2nd and 3rd merit list...what's the point if only the first merit wale get in.. kitne drop out hongay ziada se ziada.. no point...:!:


----------



## Katniss

nouman javed said:


> I was told by someone the last merit was 81.5.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was exactly 82. I did apply last year.


----------



## mediz

I am also applying to FUMC on foreign seat.I have few questions1) What is the form submission deadlines?2) If I download the form and then submit along with draft by person. Is this way acceptable?3) Last year closing merit for foreign or expatriate students?


----------



## Katniss

aneyk said:


> Okay so someone with 77.8% has no chance..Okhay fine....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What's with 1st and 2nd and 3rd merit list...what's the point if only the first merit wale get in.. kitne drop out hongay ziada se ziada.. no point...:!:


um 3rd merit list wale did get in. A lot of people drop out.


----------



## Nawall

mediz said:


> I am also applying to FUMC on foreign seat.I have few questions1) What is the form submission deadlines?2) If I download the form and then submit along with draft by person. Is this way acceptable?3) Last year closing merit for foreign or expatriate students?


Well, 1. It's not decided yet. 2.Yeah, it's acceptable. 3.It was 76%.

- - - Updated - - -



aneyk said:


> Okay so someone with 77.8% has no chance..Okhay fine....


You do have a chance in Riphah though. Or you could go for BDS in Foundation?


----------



## nouman javed

Plz predict the closing merit of current year? It will remain same as last year merit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nouman javed

I asking for fumc's merit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nouman javed

http://edu.apnafort.com/2013/11/mbbs-2nd-merit-list-of-foundation-medical-university-2013-14/

This is link for last years merit list of fumc.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illbill

I have an aggregate of 84.55% on the mcat do I have a chance of getting into FUMC??


----------



## RobinAV

illbill said:


> I have an aggregate of 84.55% on the mcat do I have a chance of getting into FUMC??


I think you do


----------



## mediz

so the merit will increase or remain same for foreign students?


----------



## Katniss

*Share Your Aggregates.*

People with Foundation as their first or second school of choice, please share your uhs/etea aggregates here. So we may have some idea about our chances.

- - - Updated - - -

As last year the merit jumped from 76 to 82%. And some people might prefer FUMC to Shifa this year. And then the quota thingy. -_- Also by the time merit lists for FUMC would be out, admissions everywhere else would have stopped.


----------



## Nawall

83% here.


----------



## umerBT

85.9 and FUMC is my second choice after uhs.


----------



## fizzah ali

does anyone have an idea about how much scholarship do they give to those who have first 3 merit positions?


----------



## xyz1

What's the last date of form submission?


----------



## umerBT

Admissions will start from 31st october.


----------



## Rifz

But we can send applications before 31st as well. The admission office told me about this.


----------



## nidarasul

Whats the expected merit of the bds batch?


----------



## Nawall

fizzah ali said:


> does anyone have an idea about how much scholarship do they give to those who have first 3 merit positions?


Don't know about that. But they offer scholarships to those with first 5 positions in their university exams. Are you thinking of applying? What's your aggregate? 

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> Whats the expected merit of the bds batch?


Probably 70 something...but the bds batch might not even start this year. Fighting a case with pmdc again, since more than a year.


----------



## mediz

Rifz said:


> But we can send applications before 31st as well. The admission office told me about this.


Are you sure?
.
.
I have heard last year admission on foriegn seats were on first come first serve basis but I dont know If its true or not?


----------



## Rifz

Yes i've send the application form as the admission office said.


----------



## fizzah ali

Nawall said:


> Don't know about that. But they offer scholarships to those with first 5 positions in their university exams. Are you thinking of applying? What's your aggregate?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Probably 70 something...but the bds batch might not even start this year. Fighting a case with pmdc again, since more than a year.


ohh I heard that they do...I'll apply only if i don't get into rmc and my aggregate is 88.05


----------



## maryamtehreem

Hey guys, I'm new on this website. Can anyone tell me the merit of army retired seats and how many seats are their for army retired people? Also how many seats for them in Wah medical college. Thanks guys & girls. Good luck!


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

79.4% in uhs any chances in fumc mbbs??


----------



## xyz1

I'm not hoping much but do you think the merit could fall IF UHS merit falls this year?


----------



## nidarasul

xyz1 said:


> I'm not hoping much but do you think the merit could fall IF UHS merit falls this year?


UHS merit is not falling. Its above 86


----------



## fizzah ali

nidarasul said:


> UHS merit is not falling. Its above 86


How do you know??


----------



## nidarasul

Its the article that comes in Jang newspaper every year before official UHS merit list. And it is always accurate. They said it will close at 86.2


----------



## templartehpro

Foreign seats are actually first come first serve lol, oh and if anyone has any questions regarding the uni, feel free to message.
P.S. I'm one of your immediate seniors :] ciao.


----------



## nouman javed

nidarasul said:


> Its the article that comes in Jang newspaper every year before official UHS merit list. And it is always accurate. They said it will close at 86.2


Can you provide link for it
Or post a picture/screen shot here.
I have read in jang that merit will fall by 0.8.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nidarasul

I dont read newspapers. My mom read it, she told me around a week or so ago.


----------



## Nawall

maryamtehreem said:


> Hey guys, I'm new on this website. Can anyone tell me the merit of army retired seats and how many seats are their for army retired people? Also how many seats for them in Wah medical college. Thanks guys & girls. Good luck!


There are 28 seats for them. The merit was around 78% and I guess only 1 or 2 seats in Wah.


----------



## mediz

Rifz said:


> Yes i've send the application form as the admission office said.


when I enquired they said *"Admissions in FUMC will commence wef 31st oct 2014.The last date of submission of applications is 9th nov 2014.you can download application forms and submit it by hand.**Regards"*

- - - Updated - - -



templartehpro said:


> Foreign seats are actually first come first serve lol, oh and if anyone has any questions regarding the uni, feel free to message.
> P.S. I'm one of your immediate seniors :] ciao.


1.. sarcasm :roll: or is it a valid info:?..2..Is there any ragging in uni or in hostels? Its great that finally someone from FUMC is here:thumbsup::woot::woot:can u upload hostel pics if u have n i f u dont mind


----------



## sarahkhalid

mediz said:


> Rifz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i've send the application form as the admission office said.
> 
> 
> 
> when I enquired they said *"Admissions in FUMC will commence wef 31st oct 2014.The last date of submission of applications is 9th nov 2014.you can download application forms and submit it by hand.**Regards"*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> templartehpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign seats are actually first come first serve lol, oh and if anyone has any questions regarding the uni, feel free to message.
> P.S. I'm one of your immediate seniors :] ciao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.. sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is it a valid info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..2..Is there any ragging in uni or in hostels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its great that finally someone from FUMC is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u upload hostel pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u have n i f u dont mind
Click to expand...

When I called and asked they said the same thing but a friend of mine said admissions are open already. :/ does anyone know for sure what the last date to apply is?


----------



## Nawall

sarahkhalid said:


> When I called and asked they said the same thing but a friend of mine said admissions are open already. :/ does anyone know for sure what the last date to apply is?


The last date is 10th Nov, given on their website.


----------



## sarahkhalid

Okay thank you!


----------



## mediz

sarahkhalid said:


> When I called and asked they said the same thing but a friend of mine said admissions are open already. :/ does anyone know for sure what the last date to apply is?


The Last date they told me was 10 nov.. 
I have read on FUMC website that last date to submit sat score is 30 october but admission will commence from 31 oct I mean we have to submit sat scores seperately or what:?:?:?:?:?


----------



## sarahkhalid

Sat score is usually only for foreignapplications so I'm guessing their deadline is 30th


----------



## mediz

so there is seperate deadline for foreigners? I am applying on foreign seat so do I need to submit my form before 31 along with my sat score?


----------



## Tehseen khan

illbill said:


> I have an aggregate of 84.55% on the mcat do I have a chance of getting into FUMC??


Yes ... U have chance with 84.5 aggregate


----------



## sarahkhalid

I'm really not sure. Call them and askk


----------



## mediz

sarahkhalid said:


> I'm really not sure. Call them and askk


Thanks..I went to FUMC and submitted my application form along with draft and sat scores


----------



## Vicky Charming

mediz said:


> so the merit will increase or remain same for foreign students?


it will remain same .. may be ..


----------



## mediz

Vicky Charming said:


> it will remain same .. may be ..


When I asked about merit for foreign seats they said nothing but for open seats merit will decrease by few points. I guess 0.2 :thumbsup:

Last year closing merit was 81% (open seat)


----------



## xyz1

Guys one thing. Do we have to submit the roll no slip and the uhs result or just the roll no slip is enough


----------



## Tehseen khan

xyz1 said:


> Guys one thing. Do we have to submit the roll no slip and the uhs result or just the roll no slip is enough


I think both .. have been submitted ..


----------



## mediz

Katniss said:


> So who is going for FUMC? The admission process has started. Also the first batch of BDS is being started from this year IA.


But admission office said we are not sure of BDS admission for this year....are they gonna start late or next year?


----------



## maryamtehreem

Thanks Nawall for answering =p


----------



## Katniss

mediz said:


> But admission office said we are not sure of BDS admission for this year....are they gonna start late or next year?


They may start it this year. "BDS shall start in accordance with the schedule of Admission for 2015, as and when announced by the PM&DC" it says. Still you can apply for it and submit a separate form.


----------



## Ashar250

Hello people ! I'm new here and just a bit anxious, submitted all the documents along with the form, my UHS aggregate is 82.92 a lot of people are telling me I stand a chance for admission but still hard to believe ! Help from a senior maybe ?


----------



## mediz

Ashar250 said:


> Hello people ! I'm new here and just a bit anxious, submitted all the documents along with the form, my UHS aggregate is 82.92 a lot of people are telling me I stand a chance for admission but still hard to believe ! Help from a senior maybe ?


last year closing merit was 81 but will decrease this year so you definitely stand a chance :thumbsup:All the best:thumbsup:


----------



## Ashar250

Oh I see,yes I hope InshAllah and are you a student at FUMC ?


----------



## mediz

Ashar250 said:


> Oh I see,yes I hope InshAllah and are you a student at FUMC ?


I am prospective student


----------



## templartehpro

Umm, It is legit dude, I was the First on Foreign seat merit list in my batch. Well, to be honest about the ragging part, I'm the only person that didn't get ragged, instead got in loads of fights at the hostel, probably the reason most of my immediate seniors have a problem with me. The hostel's are decent, the food is going to be a lot better from this January since the contractor got changed. I'll upload a few pics by tomorrow morning. Oh and Hostelites only get ragged in the hostel, no day scholar is going to bother the hostelites lol (FUMC rules) 

- - - Updated - - -



mediz said:


> The Last date they told me was 10 nov..
> I have read on FUMC website that last date to submit sat score is 30 october but admission will commence from 31 oct I mean we have to submit sat scores seperately or what:?:?:?:?:?


Gotta submit your SAT II Score printed with the admission form. How much did you score btw?  Beat my score mate 2340/2400 LOL

- - - Updated - - -



mediz said:


> When I asked about merit for foreign seats they said nothing but for open seats merit will decrease by few points. I guess 0.2 :thumbsup:
> 
> Last year closing merit was 81% (open seat)


It was 82.

- - - Updated - - -



Ashar250 said:


> Hello people ! I'm new here and just a bit anxious, submitted all the documents along with the form, my UHS aggregate is 82.92 a lot of people are telling me I stand a chance for admission but still hard to believe ! Help from a senior maybe ?


Well, I'm a senior and yes do probably will get in, just play along with the interview stuff and you should be set.


----------



## Ashar250

Oh yes I hope InshAllah, it suits me in every way, can I know your name and can you tell me about the whole interview thing cuz I called them and asked 3 times whether there is an interview or not, they said no but in other places it's written, but even if there is one does it have an effect on my admission ? Like merit ?


----------



## templartehpro

Yeah well, Name's Shoaib, the interview is just a formality to be honest, just play gentle and you'll get thought it easy. It clearly does not have a significant effect on the merit but yeah, the interview will be taken by retired Army officers, so try not to mess it up, just creates a bad impression.
Plus if you get in, meet me up at uni and I'll let you know how the things work here.


----------



## Ashar250

Well InshAllah as soon as my name comes up, I'm depositing the fee and definitely meeting you, but what questions do they ask in the interview ? And is it after your name appears in the merit lists or before it ?


----------



## templartehpro

Ashar250 said:


> Well InshAllah as soon as my name comes up, I'm depositing the fee and definitely meeting you, but what questions do they ask in the interview ? And is it after your name appears in the merit lists or before it ?


No clue, I never gave the interview, couldn't come from Australia in 2 days time so they skipped it out for me, since it basically is just a formality.
A few of my friends did give the interview however, all they ask is the introduction stuff, its pretty easy. yes, the interview is after your name appears in the merit list.


----------



## Ashar250

Well, thanks anyways for the help mate ! Just pray for us and go easy on us with all the ragging and stuff when we start college xD Take care !
Oh and one last thing, you got in on a foreign seat or local ?


----------



## templartehpro

Ashar250 said:


> Well, thanks anyways for the help mate ! Just pray for us and go easy on us with all the ragging and stuff when we start college xD Take care !
> Oh and one last thing, you got in on a foreign seat or local ?


I'm a foreigner D:, got in on the expat seat however, Don't even bother about ragging, I'm not that type, in fact i didn't get ragged nor do i plan to rag anyone as along as they remain respectful lol, an introduction is a must though. Oh and I can't really save you from the ragging, so try not to get caught on the first day.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## bushra shahbaz

Hey..can anybody tell me where to submit the form in lahore? Where is their admission office?..


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

aggregate is 79.4  merit of fumc will decrease such !!?? :?

- - - Updated - - -

aggregate is 79.4 







 merit of fumc will decrease such !!??


----------



## Katniss

bushra shahbaz said:


> Hey..can anybody tell me where to submit the form in lahore? Where is their admission office?..


It's in FFH Lahore I think.


----------



## templartehpro

The merit should drop around 80, just not lower than that, in my opinion.


----------



## Hercules

Hey..m new here...my aggregate is 78.53 ;'(..do i stand a chance in retired category seats???..plz reply


----------



## templartehpro

Hercules said:


> Hey..m new here...my aggregate is 78.53 ;'(..do i stand a chance in retired category seats???..plz reply


You do.


----------



## IckyVicky

Are the admission forms for MBBS admissions still available for download on the FUMC website or do you have to get one in person? :?


----------



## templartehpro

Visit the uni, get one in person.


----------



## mediz

templartehpro said:


> Umm, It is legit dude, I was the First on Foreign seat merit list in my batch. Well, to be honest about the ragging part, I'm the only person that didn't get ragged, instead got in loads of fights at the hostel, probably the reason most of my immediate seniors have a problem with me. The hostel's are decent, the food is going to be a lot better from this January since the contractor got changed. I'll upload a few pics by tomorrow morning. Oh and Hostelites only get ragged in the hostel, no day scholar is going to bother the hostelites lol (FUMC rules)


Thanks for the info. Can u just tell me when merit list will be displayed for expat seat?


----------



## templartehpro

Those are displayed a tad bit late, but soon hopefully.


----------



## IckyVicky

Can anyone tell me whether FUMC conducted it's own interview and/or aptitude test, last year? If, yes, will they take one this year as well? :/


----------



## templartehpro

They do take an interview, but mostly the admission relies on ur FSC, Matric and MCAT marks.


----------



## Hercules

When will the list be displayed?...for pakistani students


----------



## Nawall

Hercules said:


> When will the list be displayed?...for pakistani students


By 20th I think.


----------



## Ashar250

Does anyone know how many merit lists are put up by FUMC generally every session, like average ? And what is the duration between them ? And are seperate lists put up for army retired seats and expat seats....anyone ?


----------



## Sportyfuzzzy123

Does anyone know whether fumc is open on Saturday, I have to drop an envelope there. Any idea?


----------



## maryamtehreem

Sportyfuzzzy123 said:


> Does anyone know whether fumc is open on Saturday, I have to drop an envelope there. Any idea?


Yes I think it is... better call their office to check


----------



## mediz

After form submission do we get any kind of email or what for confirmation that our documents are recieved. I didn't got one kinda worried:banghead:


----------



## templartehpro

A letter and an email maybe


----------



## mediz

I got the registeration number and receipt from uni since I submitted the form by hand but not recieved an email yet

btw Reg no. is our roll no. or wat


----------



## Hercules

Wait,a letter?...I didn't get any..nor an email..the clerk just gave me a receipt...gosh m worried someone please reply asap :'(


----------



## templartehpro

I got a letter last year, should call them up and ask,uhh and registration number is not your roll number, it will be used instead of your roll number until an official roll number is allotted to you.


----------



## Ashar250

And I didn't get anything as well, actually my dad sent someone to submit all my documents etc. and all I know is from the guy in their admission office to whom my dad talks to is that they are received and they'll make the merit, I don't think any of us got an e-mail or letter or anything ?

- - - Updated - - -

I think they only send letters or e-mails to expatriates or foriegners ! Atleast I guess so, not sure... :/


----------



## nouman javed

I also got only receipt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xyz1

Is there reserved seats for airforce as well in fumc or are we also considered in open merit lists?


----------



## Nawall

I don't think they'll be sending letters to everyone who applied. They will, once you get selected.


----------



## templartehpro

xyz1 said:


> Is there reserved seats for airforce as well in fumc or are we also considered in open merit lists?


Those come under the reserved army seats.

- - - Updated - - -



Nawall said:


> I don't think they'll be sending letters to everyone who applied. They will, once you get selected.


^That.


----------



## Kinza Mehr

*Army Reserved Seats For Retired*

Aoa,

I m with Aggregate 79.2 and applied in FUMC for army retired reserved seats, is there any chance for me.....any pretty guess....me tooo worry


----------



## templartehpro

Kinza Mehr said:


> Aoa,
> 
> I m with Aggregate 79.2 and applied in FUMC for army retired reserved seats, is there any chance for me.....any pretty guess....me tooo worry


Yeah on the army retired reserved seats, you actually do have a chance, last year's merit was 78 on the reserved seats lol


----------



## Kinza Mehr

actually me too worried, ii applied in FUMC, CMH and FMH. didn't get good response from FMH and CMH, so know feeling hopeless


----------



## templartehpro

Don't worry, you do have chances to get in on the reserved retired army seats, lets hope for the best.


----------



## Bilal Faiz

hey what was the closing merit for open merit seats last year??


----------



## templartehpro

82


----------



## Nawall

Got a call from Foundation, got selected Alhumdulillah.  Anyone else?


----------



## templartehpro

Congratulations!


----------



## Hercules

Heartiest congratulations to u and your family ..and nahh i didn't get any call...not even expecting now


----------



## mediz

Congrats:thumbsup: local seat or foreign seat? and ur aggregate?


----------



## Nawall

Hercules said:


> Heartiest congratulations to u and your family ..and nahh i didn't get any call...not even expecting now


Thanks.  You'll get in on the second list InshaAllah.

- - - Updated - - -



mediz said:


> Congrats:thumbsup: local seat or foreign seat? and ur aggregate?


Local seat. 83% aggregate. 

- - - Updated - - -



templartehpro said:


> Congratulations!


Thankss.


----------



## mediz

They wont put up the merit lists this year? Just making calls to the students who got selected


----------



## maryamtehreem

Congratulations! Anyway is the list up? I cannot find it on internet. Can someone past a link?


----------



## nouman javed

My agg is 83.4246 didn't get call!
What's your nawal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nawall

They'll upload the lists tomorrow.

- - - Updated - - -



nouman javed said:


> My agg is 83.4246 didn't get call!
> What's your nawal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh it's 83.8. Merit number 61 they said.


----------



## nouman javed

What should be my merit number and how many seats are in fumc for open merit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan97

Yes, I also received the long-awaited call today!! i got in too.


----------



## nouman javed

Dan97 said:


> Yes, I also received the long-awaited call today!! i got in too.


What's your aggregate and merit number?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan97

I also received the long-awaited call. Alhumdulillah I got in too!!
Those who could not make it this time, don;t lose hope. Allah will do the best!!


----------



## Hercules

What's your [email protected]


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

wht the expected merit


----------



## mediz

They are only calling local applicants or calling foreign as well?i m kinda worried


----------



## Ashar250

I also got the call people ! 
Alhamdulilah !  
And yes their website is down, they'll upload their lists tomorrow I heard ! 
I got in on 82.92 at a retired seat for anyone asking...


----------



## templartehpro

Chill out lads, there are usually 4 merit lists for open merit, 3 for foreign/expat seats, 3 army/reserved. Wait for it mate.


----------



## templartehpro

What are your interview dates btw?


----------



## Dan97

No interview required!!!


----------



## Ashar250

@Dan97 Are you sure., did you ask them when you got the call ?


----------



## templartehpro

Dan97 said:


> No interview required!!!


Lol, they'll take an interview after you join, if not now. Its just a get to know you thing and general stuff.


----------



## maryamtehreem

Why is not the website opening?


----------



## Hercules

I haven't seen the list tho..but does anyone know the aggregate of whosoever is the last person in retired category's first list


----------



## nouman javed

Closing aggregate for open merit is 83.56 in the first merit list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashar250

I called their office, they confirmed their website is down so I inquired about the merit lists, I got in on 82.92 at a retired seat and my merit position was 6 Alhamdulilah.....so you can estimate the closing merit might be around 80 or 79 or so..


----------



## Ashar250

And they said there will be an interview, you will be informed about it !


----------



## mediz

Reserved candidates means candidates on waiting list?

- - - Updated - - -

www.fumcofficial.blogspot.com Lists are out


----------



## templartehpro

Yeah reserved candidates means candidates on waiting, the last date for fee submission is 24th for the first merit list, get on it lads lol.


----------



## nouman javed

I am on no.10 in reserved candidates.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinza Mehr

ur aggregate and closing merit of first list?


----------



## templartehpro

Closing merit of the first list 83.6.


----------



## aaminas

*Urgent*

Can someone post the link from where i can check this year merit list of FUMC


----------



## nouman javed

nouman javed said:


> I am on no.10 in reserved candidates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is 83.4246

- - - Updated - - -

its 83.4246
http://www.fumcofficial.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bilal Faiz

hey guys do i have a chance of getting in im on no 42 in reserved seats i.e. will have to wait for 42 people to reject their admission at fumc:?:?:?:?:red:


----------



## xyz1

Will they put more students in reserved list of open merit?


----------



## templartehpro

xyz1 said:


> Will they put more students in reserved list of open merit?


Yep. Wait for it.


----------



## mediz

Should I wait for FUMC (I m on reserved seat) or submit the fee in Riphah?:?:?


----------



## aaminas

My aggregate is 83.3... On open merit... Shall I wait for 2nd list or submit fee in riphah?


----------



## templartehpro

You'll get in on second list, i asked the student hub, they told me the last merit will be about 81. Mediz, what's ur aggregate n merit number?


----------



## Nawall

Depends on your merit positions.


----------



## templartehpro

Fumc > Riphah, anyday and in every aspect.


----------



## Nawall

aaminas said:


> My aggregate is 83.3... On open merit... Shall I wait for 2nd list or submit fee in riphah?


You're pretty much in, wait for the list.


----------



## Kinza Mehr

i think go for riphah  as 2day someone told me that FUMC is not affiliated with UHS and for that its students faces problems in house jobs


----------



## templartehpro

Fumc is Under Fauji Foundation university, not UHS. And no, none of fumc grads face house job problems, infact it is considered the best out of the private med schools in isl/pindi region, please get your facts straight. FUMC > iimc in every aspect.


----------



## Dan97

Kinza Mehr said:


> i think go for riphah  as 2day someone told me that FUMC is not affiliated with UHS and for that its students faces problems in house jobs


Why will you face problems in House Job when FUMC has its own 750 bed Hospital, where you will surely be given a 100 % paid house job!!


----------



## templartehpro

Dan97 said:


> Why will you face problems in House Job when FUMC has its own 750 bed Hospital, where you will surely be given a 100 % paid house job!!


Ikr lol.


----------



## nouman javed

Call operator at fumc says that second merit list was displayed yesterday. Hopeful students should visit fumc tomorrow to see there names.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nouman javed

Sorry call operator couldn't hear me and I got confusion.
He was saying for first merit list .
Now I ringed again and he said 2nd merit list is not displayed yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinza Mehr

nouman javed said:


> Sorry call operator couldn't hear me and I got confusion.
> He was saying for first merit list .
> Now I ringed again and he said 2nd merit list is not displayed yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



aoa, 

what was the last date you were informed for the fee submission?


----------



## Nawall

Kinza Mehr said:


> aoa,
> 
> what was the last date you were informed for the fee submission?


It's 24th.


----------



## maryamtehreem

Hi guys, can you tell fumc phone number? The one they actually pick up...


----------



## templartehpro

+92 51 5788171
+92 51 5788250


----------



## Kinza Mehr

Nawall said:


> It's 24th.


24th Nov & timing?

so that i can guess that 2nd list will be displayed on 24th 's evening or on 25th morning.


----------



## templartehpro

24th working hours. 8 am to 2 pm.
2nd merit list should be displayed around 25.


----------



## maryamtehreem

templartehpro said:


> +92 51 5788171
> +92 51 5788250


Thanks!


----------



## mediz

anyidea about how many candidates have paid the fees ? (Expatriate category)


----------



## templartehpro

mediz said:


> anyidea about how many candidates have paid the fees ? (Expatriate category)


Are you on the Expat seat mate?


----------



## maryamtehreem

The second merit list is coming today... wish everyone all the best!


----------



## FUMCOfficial

2nd Merit List of FUMC has been announced. You may check it here fumcofficial . blogspot . com

Remove spaced in Link.


----------



## mediz

I got selected Thank God I didn't submit fee for riphah:woot::woot::woot:


----------



## xyz1

What exactly is the closing merit of second list? (open merit)


----------



## nouman javed

please tell about documents needed to submit along with fee before the due date of 28november!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

please tell about documents needed to submit along with fee before the due date of 28november!!!!!


----------



## FUMCOfficial

Closing Merit on 2nd Merit Lists

Open Merit - 82.50
Retired Category - 78.85
Serving Category - 78.30
FF Beneficiaries - 77.71
Expatriates - 67.67

- - - Updated - - -



nouman javed said:


> please tell about documents needed to submit along with fee before the due date of 28november!!!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> please tell about documents needed to submit along with fee before the due date of 28november!!!!!



Following documents are required in Step II:

1. All Original Documents
2. Fee Deposit Slip
3. Undertaking on stamp paper of Rs. 100/- (Format included in Prospectus)
5. 5 x recent photographs


----------



## maryamtehreem

Will the third merit list be coming?


----------



## FUMCOfficial

maryamtehreem said:


> Will the third merit list be coming?


It depends on availability of seats.


----------



## alpha123

Hey guys,
Do you think there's chance for a 3rd and 4th merit list?
What is the closing merit of the reserved seats in open merit list?
How are you guys supposed to pay fee - by hand or sending draft through courier?
How much fee do they ask for admission?
Do we have to apply for hostel accommodation after or before admission confirmation?
What original documents do we have to submit?
And what should be the size of our photographs?
I know I have a lot of qns but I really need guidance. Thanks.


----------



## FUMCOfficial

alpha123 said:


> Hey guys,
> Do you think there's chance for a 3rd and 4th merit list?
> What is the closing merit of the reserved seats in open merit list?
> How are you guys supposed to pay fee - by hand or sending draft through courier?
> How much fee do they ask for admission?
> Do we have to apply for hostel accommodation after or before admission confirmation?
> What original documents do we have to submit?
> And what should be the size of our photographs?
> I know I have a lot of qns but I really need guidance. Thanks.





Question: Do you think there's chance for a 3rd and 4th merit list?
Ans: It depends on seats availability.

Question: What is the closing merit of the reserved seats in open merit list?
Ans: Last selected candidate on Open Merit has an aggregate of 82.50

Question: How are you guys supposed to pay fee - by hand or sending draft through courier?
Ans: Fee could be paid via Draft in favour of Foundtion University Medical College, Islamabad OR direct cash deposit at Bank counter of FUMC

Question: How much fee do they ask for admission?
Ans: Rs. 868,895 for Pakistani Candidates & US $ 14359 for Expatriates - Without Hostels

Question: Do we have to apply for hostel accommodation after or before admission confirmation?
Ans: If your seat is confirmed in FUMC you may pay Rs. 166500 as Hostel fee / documents


Question: What original documents do we have to submit?
Ans: Matric + FSc Original + Fee Deposit Slip + 5 x Photographs + Hostel Forms if you are willing to take hostel

Question: And what should be the size of our photographs?
Ans: Passport Size


----------



## maryamtehreem

How many open merit seats are there?


----------



## FUMCOfficial

Seats Distribution of FUMC

a. Open Merit - 82
b. Retired Category - 28
c. Serving Category - 12
d. Shuhada - 02
e. FF Beneficiaries - 03
d. Expatriates - 23

TOTAL = 150


----------



## Hercules

The fee is 868895 for first year right?...is it lesser for 2nd year and so?


----------



## nidarasul

Hercules said:


> The fee is 868895 for first year right?...is it lesser for 2nd year and so?


Yes, the first year for all colleges costs 2 lac more than the yearly fee. Due to admission processing fee, extra curricular fees etc. It'll cost you a little above 6 lac the following years.


----------



## Hercules

Thanks for telling [email protected]


----------



## Ashar250

@FUMCOfficial I have submitted fees and documents before 24th November and everything, I even got the letter informing me about the documents to be submitted, but I still haven't received the letter for interview and orientation details, when is the interview expected to be held and when is the orientation ?


----------



## templartehpro

Orientation will be around 6th jan, interview? No idea, atleast i didnt have to give that lol


----------



## nouman javed

I submitted hssc result card , ssc result card and undertaking along with fee deposit slips BUT THEY DIDNT ASKED FOR PICTURES. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FUMCOfficial

Ashar250 said:


> @FUMCOfficial I have submitted fees and documents before 24th November and everything, I even got the letter informing me about the documents to be submitted, but I still haven't received the letter for interview and orientation details, when is the interview expected to be held and when is the orientation ?


Letters for interview will be sent in mid December. 1st Year MBBS classes are being commencing from 12th January 2014.

- - - Updated - - -



nouman javed said:


> I submitted hssc result card , ssc result card and undertaking along with fee deposit slips BUT THEY DIDNT ASKED FOR PICTURES.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After joining of classes FUMC will officially photographed each student for official documentation. So pictures at this stage does not matter.

- - - Updated - - -

If any candidate have any kind of question regarding FUMC, just leave your comments and we will try our best to reply it at first priority.


----------



## maryamtehreem

Can you pls tell the closing merit of LAST year retired army list? Also if the third list be coming (In Sha Allaah) which date would it be?


----------



## Dan97

Why does FUMC need our documents, will they return them afterwards?


----------



## nouman javed

What is uniform for FUMC students and from where we should buy that?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nouman javed

Is there any shop in fumc premises for books and uniform??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## templartehpro

Yeah its available in the college bookshop


----------



## Hercules

No 3rd list this year?


----------



## maryamtehreem

hercules said:


> no 3rd list this year?


what are you saying?


----------



## FUMCOfficial

28th November 2014 is last date for fee submission for all those who have been selected on 2nd Merit List. Insha Allah 3rd Merit List will be online on Monday 1st December 2014 for all available seats.


----------



## Hercules

@maryamtehreem i was just [email protected]


----------



## maryamtehreem

@Hercules Are you waiting list?


----------



## nidarasul

Any of you got in anywhere else and waiting for FUMC?


----------



## maryamtehreem

Bds riphah


----------



## nidarasul

maryamtehreem said:


> Bds riphah


You got the letter yet? They told me they will send in a few days


----------



## alpha123

@FUMCofficial approx. how many candidates from the 2nd merit list in the open merit category have paid their fee so far? What if any student asks for a refund? Will there be further lists then?


----------



## Hercules

Yes m in the waiting list @maryamtehreem


----------



## maryamtehreem

@nida no I was interviewed I'm waiting but very hopeful


----------



## maryamtehreem

@Hercules well good luck! May Allaah help us. Ameen


----------



## alpha123

@maryamtehreem & @Hercules, r u both in FUMC's 2nd merit list's RESERVED list of OPEN MERIT category ? What r ur merit no.s?


----------



## maryamtehreem

Yeah sorry can't tell merit


----------



## Muhammad ahmed988

Aoa.official ihave applied for fumc and iam on the first position of the Reserved seat is there any chance for me


----------



## maryamtehreem

Why can't you just post the list now instead of 1st Dec?


----------



## templartehpro

The list isn't out yet lol


----------



## maryamtehreem

When will wah medical college list be coming?


----------



## templartehpro

No clue, im all about fumc lol


----------



## Nawall

maryamtehreem said:


> When will wah medical college list be coming?


I don't know about the list, but they told me my merit number. That's 103 on open merit and 6 on the army seat. So their merit is a little higher.


----------



## nouman javed

Plz guide:-
1:- which course books we need to buy for the first year mbbs?
2:- from where we can buy those books?
3:- when should we join the hostel?
Plz notify the date?
Class for fumc will commence from 12 January!
What's your idea first year is easy or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maryamtehreem

Which city are you coming from? Lahore?


----------



## Hercules

Did anyone among the reserved candidates get a call yet?


----------



## FUMCOfficial

3rd Merit List of FUMC has been announced on Foundation University Medical College (FUMC), Islamabad


----------



## xyz1

Closing merit please?


----------



## Hercules

Alhamdulillah i got selected...can anyone tell me about the next step?..and what about the document of undertaking?...is it supposed to be submitted along the fee?etc


----------



## FUMCOfficial

@Hercules You have to submit Fee Receipt + Original Matric & FSc + Undertaking till 5th December 2014.


----------



## Hercules

Thanks..all at the same day?


----------



## FUMCOfficial

Closing Merit for All Categories is as under:-

Open Merit - 81.89
Retired Category - 78.24
Serving Category - 77.54
Expatriates - 57.03


----------



## Bilal Faiz

FUMCOfficial said:


> Closing Merit for All Categories is as under:-
> 
> Open Merit - 81.89
> Retired Category - 78.24
> Serving Category - 77.54
> Expatriates - 57.03


i got my name into the list and got a call aswell but i didnt get the document of undertaking yet what is it all about please guide...:?:?


----------



## Hercules

Can the fee be submitted after 2pm?


----------



## Hercules

As far as i can guess..the undertaking specimen attached with the prospectus is to be printed on a stamp paper ...right?


----------



## Bilal Faiz

what is your aggregate Nawall


----------



## FUMCOfficial

Bilal Faiz said:


> i got my name into the list and got a call aswell but i didnt get the document of undertaking yet what is it all about please guide...:?:?


You may submit Document of Undertaking before commencing of classes. So don't worry about it. If you don't have its format, leave your email ID here and it will be sent via email to you soon.

- - - Updated - - -



Hercules said:


> Can the fee be submitted after 2pm?


Fee submission timings in FUMC are 8 am to 2 pm (Except Fridays) Friday - 8 to 12

- - - Updated - - -



Hercules said:


> As far as i can guess..the undertaking specimen attached with the prospectus is to be printed on a stamp paper ...right?


To be furnished on Grant of Admission on a judicial Paper of Rs. 100/- duly attested by the Notary Public / Oath Commissioner.

- - - Updated - - -



Bilal Faiz said:


> what is your aggregate Nawall


You must see above posts for recent aggregate.

- - - Updated - - -



nouman javed said:


> Plz guide:-
> 1:- which course books we need to buy for the first year mbbs?
> 2:- from where we can buy those books?
> 3:- when should we join the hostel?
> Plz notify the date?
> Class for fumc will commence from 12 January!
> What's your idea first year is easy or not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



1:- which course books we need to buy for the first year mbbs?

You will receive a final joining letter in next 10 days including list of approved books for FUMC.


2:- from where we can buy those books?

You could buy these books from any shop selling medical updated books or could be purchased in college Book shop at good rate.


3:- when should we join the hostel? Plz notify the date?

If you have applied for hostel, you may join it from 10th January 2015.


Class for fumc will commence from 12 January!

Yes. 1st Year MBBS (Session 2015-2019) class is being commenced from 12th January 2015.


What's your idea first year is easy or not?

It depends on you ! 

- - - Updated - - -



nouman javed said:


> Is there any shop in fumc premises for books and uniform??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


College uniform is available in College Book Shop or may be purchased from Aziz Garments, Saddar, Rawalpindi


----------



## Dan97

when will the official/original website of foundation university be functional?


----------



## Dan97

FUMC main ragging ka bhi scene hai?!


----------



## templartehpro

Dan97, ao yahan, pata chal jaiga lol


----------



## nouman javed

templartehpro said:


> Dan97, ao yahan, pata chal jaiga lol


omg ap to Australian tha I am not afraid of ragging maza aya ga :woot:


----------



## aahmed2

i got in. so happy. paid my dues and submitted my documents. My question is what now, do we just show up at the college on january 12


----------



## templartehpro

You'll receive an Invitation letter, by the mid of December. They'll let you know what you have to do further.

- - - Updated - - -



nouman javed said:


> omg ap to Australian tha I am not afraid of ragging maza aya ga :woot:


Perks of living in Pakistan mate, you learn urdu pretty fast.


----------



## aahmed2

templartehpro said:


> You'll receive an Invitation letter, by the mid of December. They'll let you know what you have to do further.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Perks of living in Pakistan mate, you learn urdu pretty fast.




thanks. and what is the interview all about. will it effect our admission


----------



## templartehpro

Nah it doesnt affect anything, just a "get to know you" type of thing.


----------



## Nawall

So, someone made a group for our batch.  https://www.facebook.com/groups/1381148852178552/?fref=ts


----------



## Hercules

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dan97

I was thinking of making one too. Gud to know there is one already.


----------



## aahmed2

templartehpro said:


> Nah it doesnt affect anything, just a "get to know you" type of thing.



Thanks. Lets study our heads off guys. Its all hard work from here class of 2019


----------



## Bilal Faiz

hey guys i wanna know if there is someone from the wah side in this batch...


----------



## nouman javed

PLZ FUMCofficial guide us all books we have to buy for first year in that list 
my friend is in gov college he says that he has purachased two books for each subject ie biochemistry anatomy physiology
temlartehpro which books you have used in first year plzzzz guide


----------



## nouman javed

The first one was not clear I think



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khushi95

does anyone have an idea if 4th merit list of FUMC will come or not or are all the seats filled? (asking for a friend)


----------



## Hercules

There will be a 4th list for sure as the total number of seats is 150 and three days back i heard a clerk saying that only 122 people have submitted the dues so far


----------



## Hercules

But I don't know if it's authentic or not...just heard it at the students hub


----------



## asfand26

hey guys
Asfand here
joined FUMC for class of 2019
best of luck to everyone out there
hoping to become an awesome doc 
for the people wondering, I was 7th on the first open merit list with 85.8182 aggregate


----------



## templartehpro

Quit bragging lol, I couldnt care less if you are 7th on the open merit list, oh and btw i'll make sure I remember that name "Asfand", you'll definitely be recieving a very warm welcome at FUMC. Farewell mate, ciao.


----------



## asfand26

^jealous much?


----------



## Amna_khan

templartehpro said:


> Quit bragging lol, I couldnt care less if you are 7th on the open merit list, oh and btw i'll make sure I remember that name "Asfand", you'll definitely be recieving a very warm welcome at FUMC. Farewell mate, ciao.


Ehm ehm ... 

- - - Updated - - -



asfand26 said:


> ^jealous much?


Be ready ... 4r ur welcome


----------



## FUMCOfficial

4th Merit List of FUMC has been announced. You may check it here. Foundation University Medical College (FUMC), Islamabad


----------



## xyz1

Closing merit?


----------



## FUMCOfficial

Dan97 said:


> when will the official/original website of foundation university be functional?


Our official web server is down due to some hardware error on it. Our team is working on it. It may be back soon. For any new updates you may visit our official blog Foundation University Medical College (FUMC), Islamabad

- - - Updated - - -



nouman javed said:


> PLZ FUMCofficial guide us all books we have to buy for first year in that list
> my friend is in gov college he says that he has purachased two books for each subject ie biochemistry anatomy physiology
> temlartehpro which books you have used in first year plzzzz guide



You have to buy all these Books alongwith notebooks for 1st Year MBBS.

- - - Updated - - -



Hercules said:


> But I don't know if it's authentic or not...just heard it at the students hub


If you hear some news from Student Hub, its always 1000% authentic because Student Hub Department is managing your admissions. 

- - - Updated - - -

Closing merit for 4th Merit List

OPEN Merit - 81.45%


----------



## templartehpro

Oh boy. I reckon you've no clue who you're talking to. Come over to FUMC, we'll figure out who's "jealous". Cheerio lad.


----------



## asfand26

This should be fun :thumbsup:


----------



## nouman javed

templartehpro said:


> Oh boy. I reckon you've no clue who you're talking to. Come over to FUMC, we'll figure out who's "jealous". Cheerio lad.


If I made mistake by mentioning your name in my request I apologise for that.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nouman javed

Sorry, I learnt later that you are talking to asfand.
Asfand why you didn't opt for gov sector colleges.
I remember your Facebook comments.
When you had 875 Alevel equivalence and news papers were predicting increment of 2% in merit for uhs knowing that you repeated and preferred only rmc.
And I prayed for 50% quota so that I could get in dgkhan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfand26

nouman javed said:


> Sorry, I learnt later that you are talking to asfand.
> Asfand why you didn't opt for gov sector colleges.
> I remember your Facebook comments.
> When you had 875 Alevel equivalence and news papers were predicting increment of 2% in merit for uhs knowing that you repeated and preferred only rmc.
> And I prayed for 50% quota so that I could get in dgkhan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't in favour of going outside the city/hostels. my agg was in dg khan and sargodha range but I didn't give them in my preference list hence......
Only RMC was an option but didn't make it there so ended up in private sector. I was mentally prepared for this.
if the quota system had happened, I might have made it in RMC.....


----------



## nouman javed

When you are buying the recommended books for first year?
Will you buy all the books in list?
Fumcoffical says that we should by all these books.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfand26

nouman javed said:


> When you are buying the recommended books for first year?
> Will you buy all the books in list?
> Fumcoffical says that we should by all these books.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess I ll buy all the books then. Will do so once I get the letter from fumc. Thats a pretty big bunch of books though
Allah khair karey


----------



## FUMCOfficial

Final Joining Instructions included list of books is being dispatched via Leopard Courier Service to all students soon.


----------



## Ashar250

@FUMCOfficial 
I still haven't received my final joining letter, but I got a copy of the list of books from your office somehow. But I saw one person's joining letter, how come there are no details about the date of interview and date of orientation on it ?


----------



## mediz

when is orientation?


----------



## Bilal Faiz

yaar when will we get the joining instructions and stuff....i can't wait more!!:banghead::dead:


----------



## FUMCOfficial

Ashar250 said:


> @FUMCOfficial
> I still haven't received my final joining letter, but I got a copy of the list of books from your office somehow. But I saw one person's joining letter, how come there are no details about the date of interview and date of orientation on it ?



All joining instructions have been despatched on saturday via Leopard Courier Service.

- - - Updated - - -

5th Merit List of FUMC has been announced. Visit Foundation University Medical College (FUMC), Islamabad for complete list.

Closing Merit (5th Merit List) = 81.40%


----------



## mediz

reply [email protected]


----------



## mediz

Anyone joining FUMC from Doha?


What to bring to college dorms?


----------



## Maham11

okay wait you guys, my name was on the expats list, but i wasnt invited for an interview nor have i received any kind of letter from the university... should I be worried?


----------



## templartehpro

Nah, don't worry mate. If you've submitted the fee and haven't received any interview call, doesn't matter its all a formality. However if you have not submitted the fee then you might as well contact the university. Have a good day. only 2 weeks till the new session begins, welcome abroad juniors <3


----------



## Khushi95

@templartehpro is it true that the holidays have been extended and the session will start after 12 jan to somewhere between 24 jan?


----------



## templartehpro

Yep. Holidays did extend.


----------



## alpha123

Wait what??? Holidays have extended? When do 1st year MBBS classes at FUMC commence if hols have extended- 24th of Jan??? I can't believe it!


----------



## templartehpro

No clue yet, will get to know for sure on 6th.


----------



## nidarasul

Shifa is already done with a month of studies!


----------



## mediz

nidarasul said:


> Shifa is already done with a month of studies!


I guess u r studying in shifa so how many topics have u covered in anatomy so far?


----------



## nidarasul

mediz said:


> I guess u r studying in shifa so how many topics have u covered in anatomy so far?


We are using KLM as the principle book along with Snells and a few others, but I will list the topics according to KLM, because most of our learning objectives come from it. 
1. Intro
2. Anatomical Terminology
3. Muscles
4. Body planes
5. Bones and Joints
6. Nervous System
7. Imaging techniques and modalities
8. Cardio Vascular and Lymphoid System


----------



## mediz

How was your first day and your overall view about studies (hard or easy) ?"nidarasul


----------



## Maham11

Is this not your first year at FUMC? (@templartehpro)


----------



## templartehpro

Its over, Second year it is now ;D


----------



## Ashar250

@templartehpro Dude, any update on the holidays ? Especially since colleges were supposed to open on the 12th but now another holiday has been given ?


----------



## templartehpro

26th it is.


----------



## alpha123

Do we buy the black shoes frm the college bookshop or frm outside? 
Can I buy the uniform frm the college on the 1st day of college that's is on 26th?


----------



## templartehpro

You have to be in Uniform on the first day/orientation day. I reckon you should definitely purchase the uniform a couple of days before. Black shoes from outside, rest of the uniform from the uni bookshop.


----------



## alpha123

Can we buy the uniform from somewhere else since its only white salwar kameez with red dupatta so we can get it from any uniform shop right? And what about the white coat ie overall can we purchase from outside?


----------



## templartehpro

alpha123 said:


> Can we buy the uniform from somewhere else since its only white salwar kameez with red dupatta so we can get it from any uniform shop right? And what about the white coat ie overall can we purchase from outside?


Well yeah, aziz garments in Saddar bank road, sells the uniform too. About the overall, don't get it from outside, you'll need to wear one with a logo and that is available only at our bookshop. Oh and btw its maroon scarf, not red.


----------



## alpha123

Ok I got maroon dupatta with white salwar kameez and also black shoes and socks. I also got maroon blazer since its winter. So we will wear salwar kameez with blazer on top and white overall over the blazer? That's would be heavy.


----------



## Ashar250

@FUMCOfficial I have heard that currently you have suspended the uniform but is that for us first year students as well ? Who's session begins on 26th January.....because we will have an orientation, and aren't we supposed to wear a uniform on the first day of college ?
Please reply as soon as possible...


----------



## alpha123

@FUMCofficial plz reply. I called the college a few days earlier and they said that u have to be in uniform on the 1st day ie orientation day therefore it's imp that u buy it.


----------



## Dan97

@alpha123
I called FUMC yesterday and they told that due to security reasons, the uniform is suspended for some duration. Therefore you have to be in decent casual clothes. It is also mentioned on their official website.


----------



## alpha123

Really? Thnx for informing us. But did I do a mistake by buying the uniform? We r going to need it in the future, aren't we?


----------



## Ashar250

@alpha123 Ofcourse we're going to need it, the uniform is only temporarily suspended, not permanently.....The uniform will hopefully be back after security situation improves...


----------



## alpha123

@Ashar250 Ok thnx a lot. And do we have to buy both sweater & blazer for winter?


----------



## Ashar250

Sweater is obviously important I think since you just wear an overall over the shirt normally and the college doesn't have a coat so to keep warm you obviously have to wear something......but you shouldn't be worried about buying the uniform at once....atleast not for now !


----------



## alpha123

@Ashar250 thnx. Did all of u receive a sms yesterday saying that : You are requested to reach FUIC at 0900 hrs on 26th Jan 2015??


----------



## Ashar250

@alpha123 Are you on Facebook ? What's your name ? Cuz someone from our batch has made a group FUMC (Class Of 2019) a long time ago when merit lists started to come out....all us batch mates communicate there and literally every single information has been provided either by me or other people among our group...I suggest you join the group !  All your questions will be answered there.


----------



## alpha123

Ok thnxxxx


----------



## Sidra97

Hey i am new here! Could anyone plz tell me if i have a chance in fumc with 78.7 agg in uhs on army serving seats? And will this agg be considered fully or as someone said that interview marks are also added up?


----------



## chatterbox

FUMS is public or private sector?


----------



## Feline

ASMA RIAZ said:


> FUMS is public or private sector?


FUMC is a part of private sector medical colleges.


----------



## Sidra97

Could someone reply plz


----------



## Amna4465

templartehpro said:


> Foreign seats are actually first come first serve lol, oh and if anyone has any questions regarding the uni, feel free to message.
> Is it true that if u apply first on foreign seat they'll offer u a seat???


----------



## Amna4465

templartehpro said:


> Foreign seats are actually first come first serve lol, oh and if anyone has any questions regarding the uni, feel free to message.
> P.S. I'm one of your immediate seniors :] ciao.


Is it true tat if u apply first on foreign seat they'll offer u seat?


----------



## Umer206

My father is retired from pak aur force , can i apply by army reserved seats ? 
Is the admission opened now can anybody give me their contact no please?


----------



## Amna4465

Their adm will start frm 31st oct
U can find their contact no frm this site
Fui.edu.pk


----------



## pashma

Will the closing merit be same this year too for the expatriate seat?


----------

